# Gute 4 spieler gamecube spiele



## layout123 (4. Januar 2010)

Hi ich Suche gute gamecube Spiele die man zu 4 spielen kann und richtig spass machen. Sämtliche Mario Titel habe ich bereits


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Super Smash Bros. und Mario Kart Double Dash, fallen mir spontan noch ein.


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Super Smash Bros. und Mario Kart Double Dash, fallen mir spontan noch ein.



Das sind auch Mario Titel!?


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das sind auch Mario Titel!?



Super Smash nicht wirklich. Nur weil er da mitspielt, heißt es nicht, dass es ein Mario-Spiel ist. Super Smash würde ich nie als ein Mario Spiel bezeichen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

Beach Spikers ist ein sehr lustiges Volleyball game
Time Splitters 2,3 machen im MP höllischen Spaß, wenn mich jmd fragen würde wie lange ich die Spiele mit meinem Bro gezockt habe, müsste ich lügen um mich nicht zu blamieren
und natürlich 1080° Avalanche...meiner Meinung nach immernoch eins der besten Snowboardspiele aller Zeiten


----------



## pixelgott (4. Januar 2010)

mario party
smash brothers


----------



## Bader1 (4. Januar 2010)

yea^^ super smash bros ftw hab die kacke geliegt ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (5. Januar 2010)

Super Monkey Ball


----------



## Sampler1 (5. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Super Monkey Ball




Jap, macht spaß zu viert mit dem Affen in der Kugel zu rollen oder zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (6. Januar 2010)

Wario Ware Inc.

Die Multiplayervarianten sind lustig. (4 Spieler an 4 Controllern oder auch 12 an einem mit abwechseln)

Das schöne:

Man kann nur gut werden wenn man alle Minispiele beherrscht. Da alles zufällig schnell und schwer kommt ab ner bestimmten Zeit wird. Meines erachtens eins der besten Party Spiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Wario Ware kann ich nur empfehlen.
Sonst noch die Tony Hawk´s Reihe, besonders Underground und American Wasteland.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2010)

Was auch noch Spaß macht ist Wave Race.


----------

